# Loose Light Switch -- what should I do?



## 19mquinn79 (May 15, 2009)

I am painting my bathroom, so all the plates for the light switches and outlets have been removed. 

One light switch moves a little bit if you touch it, and when I do so, the light flickers a bit. It goes slightly dimmer than normal for a split second.

My question is, do I just need to put the plate back on? Or are there loose wires I need to tighten? Would it be safest just to replace the whole switch box?

Thanks!


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Sounds like you have a loose connection in the box or to the switch. Loose connections can lead to fires or power outages.

If the switch is also loose on the box you may need to install a box extender. The maximum recess for a drywall finish is 1/4", flush if the surface is combustible.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Make sure wires are wrapped securely around the screw terminal(pointed to with red arrows).

See if you can tighten the screws(pointed to with black arrows) if the switch is not secure in the box.

Provide a picture if you can of the switch so we can see what is going on.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Here are some examples of how the tabs/ears of the switch need to be in contact with the drywall so it will be able to be secured.


----------



## 19mquinn79 (May 15, 2009)

this is great advice. i will go home tonight and put it to use. thanks!


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm guessing its old stab in the back terminations that need replaced. Replace the switch and wrap the wires around the screws, not the stab in the backs


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

jimmy21 said:


> I'm guessing its old stab in the back terminations that need replaced. Replace the switch and wrap the wires around the screws, not the stab in the backs


Im betting you're right.


----------



## 19mquinn79 (May 15, 2009)

well. i tightened the screws that secure the swicth to the box. They were slightly loose, and this seems to have fixed the problem. The light no longer flickers at all. However, i just want to be safe -- is it possible that there still could be some loose connection? The light flickering was only caused by me manually moving the switch back and forth...


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

Did you check that screws that hold the wire onto the switch with the power off?


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

The loose switch did not cause the light to flicker, a loose connection did.
All you did by tightening up the switch is make the switch not move to move the loose connection.
Turn the breaker of and check the wires on the switch!


----------



## 19mquinn79 (May 15, 2009)

jbfan said:


> The loose switch did not cause the light to flicker, a loose connection did.
> All you did by tightening up the switch is make the switch not move to move the loose connection.
> Turn the breaker of and check the wires on the switch!


the wires that connect to the switch were tight when i checked them. 

so, when i moved the switch back and forth, was there some other loose connection that i was aggravating?


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

No one bothered to mention that this is live power? Turn the breaker off before touching this stuff, especially the brass(hot side) screw terminals.


----------



## 19mquinn79 (May 15, 2009)

n0c7 said:


> No one bothered to mention that this is live power? Turn the breaker off before touching this stuff, especially the brass(hot side) screw terminals.


i did turn off the breaker before touching any of it.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Can you put up a few pictures of the switch and wiring inside the box?


----------



## 19mquinn79 (May 15, 2009)

hammerlane said:


> Can you put up a few pictures of the switch and wiring inside the box?


i will definitely do that tonight. thanks.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

reposted below


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

n0c7 said:


> No one bothered to mention that this is live power? Turn the breaker off before touching this stuff, especially the brass(hot side) screw terminals.


Yes someone did mention to turn the breaker off in post #10


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

hammerlane said:


> Yes someone did mention to turn the breaker off in post #10


I know - my concern is that it took until post 10 before someone mentioned that. For someone who doesn't know why a simple single pole switch is flickering the first point of advice should be to turn off the power. :thumbsup:


----------



## 19mquinn79 (May 15, 2009)

n0c7 said:


> I know - my concern is that it took until post 10 before someone mentioned that. For *someone who doesn't know why a simple single pole switch is flickering* the first point of advice should be to turn off the power. :thumbsup:


you know how to make a guy feel welcome.


----------



## JeepNick (Oct 27, 2011)

19mquinn79 said:


> you know how to make a guy feel welcome.


I thought about responding with "Turn the power off first" when I saw this post the other day and it had only 2 responses. Then I thought "nah, that is common sense."

That said, I think we'd all be surprised how many people electrocute themselves every year because of a lack of common sense. Everyone just wants to keep you alive and well.


----------



## 19mquinn79 (May 15, 2009)

JeepNick said:


> I thought about responding with "Turn the power off first" when I saw this post the other day and it had only 2 responses. Then I thought "nah, that is common sense."
> 
> That said, I think we'd all be surprised how many people electrocute themselves every year because of a lack of common sense. Everyone just wants to keep you alive and well.


you're right.


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

rrolleston said:


> Did you check that screws that hold the wire onto the switch with the power off?


I also mentioned do do it with the power off. Anyone doing electrical repair should also have a meter to make sure the circuit is off. I would not trust a contact tester to protect me.


----------



## 19mquinn79 (May 15, 2009)

here are some pics of the switch (obviously, all but the last one are after removing it from the wall). any thoughts? should i investigate a loose connection somewhere other than the 2 screws?


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

19mquinn79 said:


> here are some pics of the switch (obviously, all but the last one are after removing it from the wall). any thoughts? should i investigate a loose connection somewhere other than the 2 screws?


Everything appears to be tight. WHen you shake the switch when it is outside the box do the lights flicker?

Few other points:
Any electrician would know that is a switch loop in your situation but the white wire going to the switch should be taped with black tape a little bit just to indicate it is being used as a hot conductor. Obviously this piece of tape does not affect functionality I'm just pointing it out. See photos below--photo on right is of a 3-way switch.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Other point:
Make sure the switch stays in good contact with the box since I do not see a grounding screw on the switch. Remedy would be to buy a switch with a grounding screw and attach a pigtail from the bare ground wire in the box to the ground screww on the switch. See photos below. The ground to the switch does not affect functionality. But think of the ground wire as an airbag in a vehicle. If you need the airbag in a vehicle you are going to hope it is there. Same as ground on a device.

SOme photos below are of a 3-way switch and a receptacle but a ground pigtail is the same.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Many times the screws for the tabs (holding the switch to the box) are left loose (for depth adjustment) so when the cover is screwed on the switch pulls tight to the switch plate and the switch plate pulls tight to the wall.

Mark


----------

